# here's my 60



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

I tried getting the whole tank with two shots but it didn't work out that well. Well, in this tank I have four bala sharks, two red-tail tinfoil barbs, one golden red-tail tinfoil barb, two types of silver dollars, four clown loaches, three giant danios, one iridescent shark, and one plecostomus. This tank is very active and they play all day. As they grow I intend to trade them in for smaller ones so it never gets too crowded. In the near future, I intend to get some more clown loaches. Anyone have any recommendations as to what other type of fish I could get? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

:grin:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice tank!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice! Love the driftwood.

Have any up closers of your balas? I love bala's but when I finally got one it just all of a sudden died when i was gone for 2 days lol.


----------



## fish_humper (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice tank man


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice tank...but I'm really diggin' the wallpaper.


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks people~! I just added another zebra danio today.

haha my parents bought the house and the wallpaper came like that. funny how you noticed it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup! :razz:


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

nice tank, but a little empty, and by empty i mean it needs some more plants, rocks, wood or something to fill up the empty space.. just my opinion


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yes i agree with ^^^
but thats just me. there is something i like about a heavily decorated tank.


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

yeah i agree but with the amount of fish in there, I get dizzy sometimes watching them...especially when I feed them. I get the feel that the tank is crowded sometimes. The pictures didn't catch any fish though. The tinfoils and giant danios are speedy. The top section is very empty though because it's only the danios up there. So...what I did was rearrange the driftwood to stand vertically. It almost acts like a wall dividing the tank in half. It looks a lot better now. I'll try and get some pics up of my "remodeled" tank. And I also got a new backdrop. =)


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A very......................???...................... let's say unique tank.lol


rbcxpeter said:


> I get the feel that the tank is crowded sometimes.


Are you joking? I think it looks fine.


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

only sometimes...especially when they eat.


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

this is my tank after I remodeled.








this is where my big clown loach sleeps








this is my bigger silver dollar. this is one of the biggest fish I have in this tank









and that's it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome, I love what you've done with it


----------



## rbcxpeter (Feb 19, 2006)

thx
10 characters


----------

